# men do you like women with tattoos



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

okay, i'm going to pose the same question now except this time to men only. do you like women with tattoos? we will see how this differs.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no problems with tatoos on girls..unless its an anchor on their forearm..scarey


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

looks gross on females imo


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends on what it is, if it accentuates her femininity. I like ones on the side like this:










Tattoos are pretty dumb these days though. They don't mean **** anymore.

If I see a tramp stamp on a girl, I immediately think she's an idiot. For getting it at the least.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Depends on the tattoo. I don't mind if girls have them or not, her choice. A bad tattoo is never good though. Because bad is bad which is the opposite of good. Good tattoos are not bad and are good unlike bad tattoos which are not. So it depends.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

maybe, depends on the girl and on the tattoo i guess... its not a deal breaker though... unless she has like two dogs doin the nasty tattooed on her face


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I love them. I like sleeves


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Not really. A girl can be super hot with tattoos, but that was only because she was already hot to begin with, and I much prefer tattoo-less. I don't think I could take a girl with a tramp stamp seriously, and most people get bad, cheesy, or (dun dun dun) unoriginal ink anyway. If it's one of those girls with tons of tats who's doing it "to express herself", it's going to be such a big focus of conversation and I don't really want to hear it because I just don't care. I'm all for people doing whatever the hell they want but when a girl wants to talk about how that tattoo of a mozzarella stick represents her inner spirituality, it's like shut the **** up!

Overall, I don't mind one or two but just I feel like the person who would match up best with me personality-wise wouldn't be interested in tattoos _at all_. I would absolutely make an exception for this woman though:


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It depends, but I'm not particularly attracted to women covered in tattoos. However it wont turn me off from someone unless she look like the above picture.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

rymo said:


>


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I like tramp stamps, on the back, on ankles and feet.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Relatively small and tasteful tattoos would be fine.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't like tattoos on girls, but its not a deal breaker. I prefer how they are as people as opposed to their appearance(yes, im a douche, I know:b)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I do. I would have said no when I was 18-22, but they sort of grow on you. Maybe, it is that whole suicide girl look. Girls in tats usually face some stereotypes though. Really, I don't think it would matter with or without.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Women with tattoos seem common and cheap to me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, I like tattoos on women. Especially sleeves. I think tattoo sleeves are so cool looking on either gender. I mean, tramp stamps are ugly, and I do silently judge girls who have them. Same with ankle tattoos. But that's just because they're so _over_. Or cause I feel like with guys, it's more like tattoos that are meaningless, but with girls, it's tattoos with stupid meanings. Like in high school I knew these two girls that were planning on getting tattoos, one was gonna get a coy fish (forget the meaning behind it but it was so ****ing trite), and the other was gonna get a giant tree on her back to represent growth. I was like "Oh how cool!" But in my head I was like "In 5 years you're gonna realize how stupid those are" Especially a giant coy fish on your thigh, you're gonna regret that in about 2 years. Oh my god, I also knew a girl with BIG wings on her back, to represent a "fallen angel" or some ****. I'm like, my god, I thought better of you.

But that's just my personal rant on tattoos since I hear girls talk about them all the time, like one girl showed me her tattoo in her lip that was like "Love" or something. It's like, ****, you can't get much more banal than getting "love" as a tattoo. So I've found a lot of girls have silly tattoos. But when a girl has some cool tattoos, then they're awesome. I feel like cool girl ==> cool tattoo though. Boring girl ==> trite tattoo.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

No.

It gives a cheap *****/barmaid look.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I kind of like tramp stamps. Tattoos look good there. Makes the curves look even curvier. Ones on the upper chest or boobs are hideous though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

TPower said:


> No.
> 
> It gives a cheap *****/barmaid look.


:roll

Half the time no one who sees me even knows I have tattoos. I have one on my right upper back and the other on my right calf. Both are important and personal to me and very beautiful. It's a part of who I am. If someone was going to be so small and narrowminded as to dismiss me for the ink I have, then they aren't someone I would want to be around anyway. A good percentage of the population has tats. The thinking of "cheap" is antiquated, and really shows a lack of understanding of people.

And I guarantee you my body art WAS NOT CHEAP at all. 

PS And what is wrong with being a "barmaid"? (although I am not sure anyone has used that term in about 40 years or so). When I lived in Vegas, being a bartender was an extremely high paying job. I guess a male being a bartender is bad also? Tell that to the guys pulling hundreds a night in tips in Vegas, LOL.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I either love them or hate them, usually nothing in between.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I prefer the absence of tattoos on women.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Dita said:


> Nice stereotypes here.
> 
> So males are allowed to have any kind of tattoo, but when it's a women with a tattoo...She must be cheap, common, idiot, and obviously if it's a tramp stamp that's the final conclusion of ruining that beauuuutiful, feminine body with horrible ink while it's clear she's is, indeed a ***** or other usable degrading word.
> 
> Lol.


I think it partially has to do with how guys want an unsullied virgin or near virgin. They want something that is pure with no past. Sort of a blank slate with little personality (or at least a very placid/ unopinionated personality) for them to mold into whatever they want. This may be especially true of insecure guys with little worldly or romantic experience.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think it partially has to do with how guys want an unsullied virgin or near virgin. They want something that is pure with no past. Sort of a blank slate with little personality (or at least a very placid/ unopinionated personality) for them to mold into whatever they want. This may be especially true of insecure guys with little worldly or romantic experience.


Or Men might prefer a woman who hasn't decided to cover herself in gourdy tattoos, like women who have just ridden on the back of a Harley Davidson.


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

I dislike tattoos in general, I don't understand the appeal, so of course I voted no.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Or Men might prefer a woman who hasn't decided to cover herself in gourdy tattoos, like women who have just ridden on the back of a Harley Davidson.


What does gourdy mean? And why are you capitalizing "men"? You don't like motorcycles?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Doesn't phase me one way or the either really.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't mind tattoos on a woman. Sometimes it's even a turnon depending on what and where it is.
Just one type of tattoo I don't like on a woman: those just above your butt and on the upper arms. I dunno, on the upper arms makes them more masculine.
However, a girl with a tattoo on her calves or ankle= hot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> What does gourdy mean? And why are you capitalizing "men"? You don't like motorcycles?


Men are important LOL. Gourdy means ugly and unpleasant, and quite a number of Harley riders are bikie criminals.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Men are important LOL. Gourdy means ugly and unpleasant, and quite a number of Harley riders are bikie criminals.


Have you ever heard of 1%ers? The Biker gangs wear a 1 percent patch because they claim that 99% of bikers are law abiding citizens while they are the bad criminals.

Most Harley riders are not criminals, I love Harley's( never ridden one, but I want one). Also, why do Austrailians call bikers "bikies"?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No never heard of the 1% percenters , I know not all criminals ride Harley's but quite a lot of them do. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gangs_in_Australia


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

They suit men more than women, I think.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Have you ever heard of 1%ers? The Biker gangs wear a 1 percent patch because they claim that 99% of bikers are law abiding citizens while they are the bad criminals.
> 
> Most Harley riders are not criminals, I love Harley's( never ridden one, but I want one). Also, why do Austrailians call bikers "bikies"?


That's weird, I thought bikies was the American term. bikers sounds odd to me. We tend to call them bikie gangs anyway. I live right by a main road so I see them riding by sometimes, they seem like tough customers.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends on what and where.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Most bikies are only tough when they're carrying an illegal firearm or when they're in a group.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

wow, look at the difference! well at least now i don't feel so crazy.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Dita said:


> Nice stereotypes here.
> 
> So males are allowed to have any kind of tattoo, but when it's a women with a tattoo...She must be cheap, common, idiot, and obviously if it's a tramp stamp that's the final conclusion of ruining that beauuuutiful, feminine body with horrible ink while it's clear she's is, indeed a ***** or other usable degrading word.
> 
> Lol.


did you not look at the poll results on the other one and this one? the majortiy women like men with tattoos, the majority of men do not like women with tattoos. maybe if so many women didn't want guys with tattoos they wouldn't get them. so who is to blame?


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think it partially has to do with how guys want an unsullied virgin or near virgin. They want something that is pure with no past. Sort of a blank slate with little personality (or at least a very placid/ unopinionated personality) for them to mold into whatever they want. This may be especially true of insecure guys with little worldly or romantic experience.


lol... what a load of trash. not having tattoos does not equal unopinionated or little personality. if anything tattoos are cheap advertisements to compensate people with really shallow personalities. it desperately screams "look at me! i have a tattoo! i'm so cool!"


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Nah, they're a real turn off. Nothing spoils a nice body more than a tattoo imo.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a girl with a tattoo today. I thought she looked attractive untill I saw the pregnant belly.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Dita said:


> That's not the point. The point is that women are expected not to ruin their bodies and rude assumptions about a woman are made only based on the fact they have a tattoo. This doesn't happen when it's about men, as you clearly can see in that thread most girls are basing their opinion on how the tattoo is like.
> 
> But who am I to care what judgamental people are thinking though, not my problem in anyway.


and men are expected to ruin their bodies, just with the right tattoo. women expect a lot from men too and i don't fit most of their expectations... oh well.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It isn't a dealbreaker but it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dita said:


> Nice stereotypes here.
> 
> So males are allowed to have any kind of tattoo, but when it's a women with a tattoo...She must be cheap, common, idiot, and obviously if it's a tramp stamp that's the final conclusion of ruining that beauuuutiful, feminine body with horrible ink while it's clear she's is, indeed a ***** or other usable degrading word.
> 
> Lol.


Well I made a little rant about them on women, but I think most men get stupid ones too. I just don't talk to guys as much, or they don't talk about their tattoos as much. Like tribal ones, or guys are more likely to get dumb ironic ones (like Sesame Street characters or something).

I really like tattoos as long as they are really well done, is all. Getting a giant coy fish or like an Elmo tattoo, I judge. I just judge a lot, though.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, major turnoff for me. I don't like tattoos period.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

What do you mean by the questioning?

Yes, I could be attracted to a woman with tattoos. I would even date a woman with tattoos (so long as they are in a place where they can be covered).

What I don't like is when anyone ruins their body with excessive tattoos. Anytime I see a woman with an upper chest tattoo I just think wow what an idiot. Same for tramp stamps.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Doomed said:


> What do you mean by the questioning?
> 
> Yes, I could be attracted to a woman with tattoos. I would even date a woman with tattoos (so long as they are in a place where they can be covered).
> 
> What I don't like is when anyone ruins their body with excessive tattoos. Anytime I see a woman with an upper chest tattoo I just think wow what an idiot. Same for tramp stamps.


i like tattoos... as long as they can be covered! sounds like a no to me.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't mind


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

> i like tattoos... as long as they can be covered! sounds like a no to me.


No, it would fall under the depends category. I would date a woman with a small tattoo, not a sleeve.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

like them casey partridge hot


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

jgymcar said:


> like them casey partridge hot


I just looked her up and heavens to betsy that chest tattoo is horrific. Would I still **** the ****ing **** out of her? Well, yeh - she has a nice body. But my god, that giant blotch would be distracting.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Dita said:


> That's not the point. The point is that women are expected not to ruin their bodies and rude assumptions about a woman are made only based on the fact they have a tattoo.


Some people think men with tattoos look like criminals or thugs. It's not just women who get judged/stereotyped. Personally, I wouldn't want to be with a guy who ruined his body with that garbage either. It's not attractive.

There's nothing wrong with having your preferences and not wanting your partner to be tatted up for whatever reason. Just because someone loves their tattoos, doesn't mean everyone else is obligated to love them too.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Dita said:


> Nice stereotypes here.
> 
> So males are allowed to have any kind of tattoo, but when it's a women with a tattoo...She must be cheap, common, idiot, and obviously if it's a tramp stamp that's the final conclusion of ruining that beauuuutiful, feminine body with horrible ink while it's clear she's is, indeed a ***** or other usable degrading word.
> 
> Lol.


That's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

Dita said:


> Nice stereotypes here.
> 
> So males are allowed to have any kind of tattoo, but when it's a women with a tattoo...She must be cheap, common, idiot, and obviously if it's a tramp stamp that's the final conclusion of ruining that beauuuutiful, feminine body with horrible ink while it's clear she's is, indeed a ***** or other usable degrading word.
> 
> Lol.


The thing is this goes both ways, women usually prefer tattoos against those that don't. I personally think it's worse to be expected to ink up your body instead of expected not to, but to each their own. Preferences of the opposite sex are often not fair.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Not a fan of the ones which cover whole surface area of one person's arm. Subtle ones on back/neck, usually covered by clthes are more tasteful is my preference. I'd never get one myself though.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't mind really, but i've noticed that most girls who are all tatted up seem to dress provocatively, so i tend to just dismiss them as not worthwhile. So i can't really say it's the tattoos i have a problem with, tattoos are awesome.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its ok but prefer not.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Tattoos on hot women make them even hotter. Tattoos on trash women make them even trashier. So it depends.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont have a "thing" for them but small tats on the back of the neck can be pretty sexy depending on what they are too.

this is another one of those question that depends entirely on the individual, some women look sexy as hell with a full sleeve, some just look tacky and cheap. 

A lot has to do with how attractive the person is before the tattoos, inking herself up wont turn an unattractive girl into an attractive girl (for me) but it can enhance an attractive girl if done well. By no means trying to offended anyone by saying this, but generally to pull them off you need to be at least a bit in shape, if you're over weight and such thats when they start looking tacky imo.

This is just me and what I find attractive, so don't listen to what I say.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

tattoos are a very personal thing. what one person likes another person might dislike. in a general moderate sense personally I don't really mind it. if a woman is covered in tattoos that I don't like then, well... maybe I won't like _that_ aspect as much as some others might. but it needs to be taken in context of the person, if they are a great person then i'd still be attracted to her.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Tanya1 said:


> This forum is almost too conservative for me.


Interesting. I find this place to be quite liberal.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> This forum is almost too conservative for me. I mean seriously, this thread man. If I hadn't invested so much time here, and still used the pm function here for a penpal, and admittedly there are some interesting conversations, and I have SA, I'd be out of here I swear.


I'm failing to see how this thread has anything to do with being liberal or conservative. No one is saying a woman _can't_ have a tattoo, most men are just saying they prefer women who don't have any.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Tanya1 said:


> I was in a bad mood and this was more the straw that broke the camels back, as another user pointed out there are worse threads. It was less that people didn't find the tattoos appealing personally and more the fact that many people thought they looked cheap/trashy on women and that women with tattoos were cheap and trashy. As though this was common knowledge and not just a subjective opinion that's actually all on them (as are all opinions, just like the ones I have too.) A post that basically implied that men can have tattoos but women can't because it only makes them look trashy (and yes it was just one post but still) pissed me off too.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you have tattoos? ;p


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

hoho the poll results make me more certain that I want to get a sleeve done. Not living for that male gaze, y'all.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ChampagneYear said:


> hoho the poll results make me more certain that I want to get a sleeve done. Not living for that male gaze, y'all.


Thanks for letting us know who we shouldn't focus on energy on.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

One of my exs had a couple of small tattoos. and a couple of my current crushes have small ones too, but one has quite a few including one quite big one mmmm


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Thanks for letting us know who we shouldn't focus on energy on.


You're welcome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

rymo said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you have tattoos? ;p


lol the funny thing is I actually don't have any, I can't get one because I'm too indecisive and I'd want to get one that had meaning if I did, and that represented something important to me, or that at least looked awesome (in my opinion) and I can't guarantee with the way I am that that would last, I can't even stick to one hair colour these days 

But no, I see why you'd think that but I simply like to defend people when people make generalised comments or cite stereotypes like tattoos = trashy.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont care, however if the tattoos are overdone (too much) or in a style I dont like it would be more negative. However other things are more important to me. Most girls I knew back in the days had a small tattoo or piercing (was goth/metal scene so quite common in these scenes however today it seems general fashion to have those and it is nothing special anymore)

BTW: I dont like neither tattoo or piercing on myself and dont see the point, but if others like it and have enough money to throw out of the window its their thing


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like good tattoos on genuine people.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

wow alot of people dont like girls with tatoos?! its a HUGE turn on for me. ive been obsess with radeo for a couple of years now lol. the other day i saw a girl on campus with a full sleeve tattoo... couldnt stop staring 

radeo :mushy


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> hoho the poll results make me more certain that I want to get a sleeve done. Not living for that male gaze, y'all.


i bet you have hairy legs then.



Soilwork said:


> I'm failing to see how this thread has anything to do with being liberal or conservative. No one is saying a woman _can't_ have a tattoo, most men are just saying they prefer women who don't have any.


yeah, i don't think i've ever been called conservative in my life. first time for everything though.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Doesn't really matter either way to me, but I guess I like it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

thephantommenace said:


> i bet you have hairy legs then.


Not to furry right now but stubbly. My decision to shave or not shave my legs has always been based on my own personal choice anyway. Kind of like me wanting to get a tattoo. Can I not make my own choices without male approval?


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Not to furry right now but stubbly. My decision to shave or not shave my legs has always been based on my own personal choice anyway. Kind of like me wanting to get a tattoo. Can I not make my own choices without male approval?


yeah you can. sorry. i'm just a jerk. honestly, even if a woman had tattoos and she was willing to accept me for who i am, then i would be willing to accept her. i don't know what possesses me sometimes. i'm just an idiot i guess.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> I didn't call you specifically conservative, I mean the forum as a whole as in, the percentage of people with views that are more conservative than me (and in some cases then most people) is high.


well i think most men are just frustrated and not really conservative. i mean, i won't lie, i am frustrated to hell and sometimes i think like a jerk. i really don't mean to offend anyone. i'm just sad because i feel alone but I'm actually willing to accept anyone, even a woman with tattoos.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

thephantommenace said:


> yeah you can. sorry. i'm just a jerk. honestly, even if a woman had tattoos and she was willing to accept me for who i am, then i would be willing to accept her. i don't know what possesses me sometimes. i'm just an idiot i guess.


My comment about wanting to get a tattoo more after seeing those results was in jest anyway. All those No's just has a reverse psychology affect that I must get a tattoo then. It's bit disappointing to see guys don't like tattoos much like how on the other poll that showed girls were more accepting of it.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> My comment about wanting to get a tattoo more after seeing those results was in jest anyway. All those No's just has a reverse psychology affect that I must get a tattoo then. It's bit disappointing to see guys don't like tattoos much like how on the other poll that showed girls were more accepting of it.


yeah, i can understand that. i have a bit of reverse psychology going in my head as well. when i see that the majority of women like tattoos, it makes me not want to get a tattoo. i don't really understand it myself, perhaps it's out of bitterness or secretly wanting to be rejected, i'm not sure, but i always feel a pull away from what most people want.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> wow alot of people dont like girls with tatoos?! its a HUGE turn on for me. ive been obsess with radeo for a couple of years now lol. the other day i saw a girl on campus with a full sleeve tattoo... couldnt stop staring
> 
> radeo :mushy


I think some girls with tattoos are hot. But not that hot!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I will shoot down any girl that comes at me with tattoos on her body.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I will shoot down any girl that comes at me with tattoos on her body.


what if she was perfect for you? :blank


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i don't like them but i can live with them.

would you put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari? no


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I think the tattoos on the girl posted above are excessive, they give a very "busy" look. I don't have a problem with them though, they're not a deal breaker for me unless it's something stupid like an ex boyfriend's name.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay! I am going to get my left rib and right hip bone tattooed on my birthday.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, a lot of men said no. I didn't realise people had such strong feelings about it... 
Doesn't make me not want to get one though... I was thinking of getting a small one on my wrist.


----------



## Bloodyneptune (Mar 16, 2013)

Dita said:


> Nice stereotypes here.
> 
> So males are allowed to have any kind of tattoo, but when it's a women with a tattoo...She must be cheap, common, idiot, and obviously if it's a tramp stamp that's the final conclusion of ruining that beauuuutiful, feminine body with horrible ink while it's clear she's is, indeed a ***** or other usable degrading word.
> 
> Lol.


I pretty much find this entire thread offensive xD As if what a woman wants to put on herself somehow makes her less worthy of dating.

And the opinions here seem to be based in the 1970s. Nowadays its common for people to get tattoos, not just girls on the back of Harleys.

When I get tattoos, the last thing on my mind is whether I'm hampering my chances at a future date.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Bloodyneptune said:


> I pretty much find this entire thread offensive xD As if what a woman wants to put on herself somehow makes her less worthy of dating.
> 
> And the opinions here seem to be based in the 1970s. Nowadays its common for people to get tattoos, not just girls on the back of Harleys.
> 
> When I get tattoos, the last thing on my mind is whether I'm hampering my chances at a future date.


OK Cupid did some research on how looks influence messaging and found that girls who were found to be "ugly" by a portion of the men were also the ones who got the most messages. Apparently it's better to please only some instead of all. Bottom line is, you should get tattoos for the people who like them (including yourself ofc), you shouldn't not get them for the people who dislike them.
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/page/3/


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

They don't look to good imo on a lass. But providing she's not covered in them I can look past it - less is very much more.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Tanya1 said:


> This forum is almost too conservative for me.


It can be very conservative at times. So much so that debates and discussion sometimes seems futile.
But like you I'm stuck here :b

On topic though..
I used to not really like tattoos (regardless of gender), but now I don't mind so much.
It doesn't really do anything for me, but it's not something I find ugly or that'll make me dislike the person.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think it's really horrible. Tattoos and smoking. And fake nails. And fake tan. And anything else that's fake.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

It's amazing how sensitive the girls are getting about this. Most guys, at least on here, prefer a girl with no tattoos. So what? That doesn't mean any of them wouldn't date a girl with tattoos, it just means they have a preference. Just like girls prefer tall, short, ripped, thin, brown hair, blonde hair, whatever.


----------



## Bloodyneptune (Mar 16, 2013)

rymo said:


> It's amazing how sensitive the girls are getting about this. Most guys, at least on here, prefer a girl with no tattoos. So what? That doesn't mean any of them wouldn't date a girl with tattoos, it just means they have a preference. Just like girls prefer tall, short, ripped, thin, brown hair, blonde hair, whatever.


Because it sounds like they're trying to choose the best pure-bred horse to buy


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Bloodyneptune said:


> Because it sounds like they're trying to choose the best pure-bred horse to buy


In a thread about tattoo preference, expect people to be honest about their...tattoo preference.

I'm sure 90% of the guys here that don't like tattoos, including myself, would still date a girl that had tattoos if she was right for him in other ways. Hell, most girls would ideally want a tall, strapping, muscular man with X, Y, and Z - but does that mean they *need* that? No...


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

I would normally say no, but there's this new girl at work who has a really small tattoo on the back of her left shoulder and it is the sexiest thing I've seen in a long time. I can't explain why it had that effect on me because usually, I would say I hate tattoos.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

rymo said:


> I'm sure 90% of the guys here that don't like tattoos, including myself, would still date a girl that had tattoos if she was right for him in other ways.


yea that's how i'm seeing it. i'm sure its not a deal breaker or anything for most guys.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I find most girls with tattoos super sexy but I probably wont date one that has a lot of em. I feel like the ones that have alot are really outspoken, outgoing, attention seekers or that they carry a lot of baggage/issue. Before anyone gets offended, everyone on this site has a lot of unattractive issues.


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Or Men might prefer a woman who hasn't decided to cover herself in gourdy tattoos, like women who have just ridden on the back of a Harley Davidson.


I believe the word you are looking for is gaudy. Gourdy means swelled in the legs.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I would prefer not, but it is not a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Men are important LOL. Gourdy means ugly and unpleasant, and quite a number of Harley riders are bikie criminals.


Also gaudy doesn't quite mean ugly and unpleasant. It means tasteless, loud, showy.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Depends. I once saw a woman with a Celtic knot tattooed on the back of her neck and I thought it was lovely, but that's the only time I've really liked a tattoo on a woman.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

depressedkat said:


> Also gaudy doesn't quite mean ugly and unpleasant. It means tasteless, loud, showy.


Boy you must have a lot of time on your hands that you can troll through old messages and in force your version of the grammar Police.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lmao, I just got my third tattoo today. Quite frankly, I don't give a **** if a guy doesn't like my tattoos. It's my body, ill do what I want with it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Lmao, I just got my third tattoo today. Quite frankly, I don't give a **** if a guy doesn't like my tattoos. It's my body, ill do what I want with it.


Quite frankly I don't care what you do with your body either.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm not a huge fan of tattoos or any of that stuff, really.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I can be quite partial to the aesthetics of tattoos on females so long as they're not excessive.

Furthermore, I felt the need to comment that 'bikies' really are no different to any other criminal, except that they are averse to commuting on anything other than a Harley Davidson and appear to be more organised with respect to the ways in which they go about partaking in their respective crimes. (At least this is the case here in Australia).

'Bikers' on the other hand I would simply deem as standard folk who have a general interest in the past-time of motorcycles. They do not have a need to be affiliated with or involved in any culture steeped in illicit activity, but of course as ever there are exceptions to the rule.

I felt it was important to make such a distinction, however, so as to avoid these crossover stigmas that so often result in people making erroneous assumptions about those who simply enjoy the act of working on/ riding a motorcycle.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Doesn't really matter either way to me, but I guess I like it.


I'm stupidly happy that Tegan's picture made it onto this site 

Girls with tattoos can be hot, but they often only acknowledge 'alternative' looking guys... pisses me off...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

John The Great said:


> I'm stupidly happy that Tegan's picture made it onto this site :b


 I've probably posted it before, usually any excuse I get I post a picture of Tegan or Morrissey.


----------



## scribe1 (Jun 12, 2012)

No, it's not so much the tattoos but what they represent. It bothers me how women break so many social norms but expect me to be a paragon of social conformity. I want a woman who at least appears to follow through themselves with the perfection they demand from me.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends on what tattoo and placement of such tattoo.
I am not really attracted to tattoos that have zero emotion or link to putting it on our body, nor do I like sleeves. But I do plan on getting a tattoo when I get older on my back, and it will mean a lot to me personally. 

Any guy who gets upset by it probably isn't a guy for me anyways.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

So long as their body isn't covered. A few tattoos isn't a big deal.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I like tattoos! I mean not 2 many, but like a couple is pretty cool! Really isnt a deal breaker or anything though


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Love them. Tramp stamps are the worst type of tattoo and are the one that I think is not sexy. Other than that though I like large detailed tattoos that cover large areas down to smaller ones that are just a few inches. In particular I love back tattoos that cover the whole back, and side body tattoos that go from pelvis to arm/chest.

Any girl with bright hair, purple being my favorite but others include silver/pink/blue, is also highly attractive to me.

God I need a girl like this :/ but they are so rare its untrue!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SilentLuke said:


> I saw a girl with a tattoo today. I thought she looked attractive untill I saw the pregnant belly.


I thought a lot of guys thought pregnant girls were hot?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Tattoos don't really do anything for me, especially if they're just plain stupid. I believe if you're gonna get a tattoo, it should be some sort of symbol you'll know that you'll believe in until you die. For example, a quote that truly defines your worldview or something. On the other hand, if you're a roadie/musician, just go crazy.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

always starting over said:


> Tattoos don't really do anything for me, especially if they're just plain stupid. I believe if you're gonna get a tattoo, it should be some sort of symbol you'll know that you'll believe in until you die. For example, a quote that truly defines your worldview or something. On the other hand, if you're a roadie/musician, just go crazy.


yea I agree. I just don't understand how someone can commit themselves to something permanent which will become obsolete quickly or isn't that important. something that is in no way connected to what or who you are.or a person who is very important to you, the dedication to your lifestyle or the core beliefs that you have always held or stood for. having something done with those things in mind is completely understandable and quite admirable. it symbolizes commitment,permanence and loyalty.

also from an aesthetic perspective if you are getting something to admire then it makes sense to make it visually appealing or artistic,you have to look at it every time you take your clothes off,you are making a investment in something that is with you for life. also you would want it to be respected by yourself and others, not laughed at. it would undermine its power as a personal statement. when I see bad tattoos (and I mean really bad ones!) it makes me wonder about the foresight, intelligence and taste of the person getting it more than anything (or lack of).

I suppose I can just about understand ironic tattoos ,because at least there is a degree of artistic and individualistic thinking behind it ,and in some ways it holds true with the fundamental idea of what a tattoo represents in many peoples eyes (rebellion, uniqueness, non conformity). although I do question the idea of doing this on your own skin. a better medium to express such ideas would be on a canvas.

also,
why are there so many threads about tattoos?!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I saw this Harry Potter style one on someone ages ago which I would consider... not sure yet though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd say the chinese character ones are the worst. Japanese people snicker at those.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think they look great on some people.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

My newest. I get things that mean something to me. Idc if people don't like them. I love them

I'm straight and I think this girl is hot. I love her tattoos


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't mind but i prefer none.


----------

